# A Blast From The Past.



## BRIAN (Jan 19, 2016)

Arrived in my mail today a photo of the Colchester that I gave away when we left England to go adventuring 21 years ago .
Still doing a job of work now and again  helping to rebuild antique cars. for it's living.
A copy of this is going on the wall above the 7X 12 just to remind me .
Brian.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 19, 2016)

That is neat,I bet it brings a smile to your face.That is a beast of a lathe


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Kroll
Yes it brings back a lot of memories . when I had it I obtained a production drill pillar ,the type that was normally ganged with 2 or 3 others on a big iron table. and I fixed it at the end of the bed so it was possible to remove the tail stock and run the saddle under the quill for light milling jobs. It was possibly the
largest 3 in 1 ever,  If you look at the end of the bed you will see the face plate we used to modify 19" aluminium motorcycle rims on this  for vintage racing cars.
 The big box underneath has all the change gears 4 jaw  ETC and it had a taper turning attachment . Well it went to a good home and will probably be working long after I am gone
Brian


----------

